# Come to Hawaii



## Aukai (Jan 25, 2021)

It's all fun....I got bit Friday night on the left knee, tore the bed apart could not find the critter. Saturday night I got lit up 2 more times. I woke up to the bite on my left hand, but it seems it got my right index finger too. I have been suffering with terrible itchiness even with creams, and the sum b!tch was less than 2" long. A baby centipede that met it's demise, but already did it's damage.....


----------



## mikey (Jan 25, 2021)

It's them little guys with the green head that go after you. Not fun, I know. Sorry one got you.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 25, 2021)

Yowsa! That looks seriously painful.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 25, 2021)

The initial pain only lasts an hr or so, it's more of a burning sensation, not agonizing in any way. The itchiness is non stop for about 2 days, and is much less tolerable.....Thanks Mikey....


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 25, 2021)

I'll come over on one condition Mike . I'll bring my Upper New York black flies with me . They'll take take care of those pesky centipedes in a heartbeat .


----------



## Aukai (Jan 25, 2021)

We have enough pasture flies that bite, no need to bring your own.


----------



## mikey (Jan 25, 2021)

Aukai said:


> The initial pain only lasts an hr or so, it's more of a burning sensation, not agonizing in any way. The itchiness is non stop for about 2 days, and is much less tolerable.....Thanks Mikey....



Anti-histamines are your friend ...


----------



## Aukai (Jan 25, 2021)

Diphenhydramine makes me sleepy, and I'm too lazy to go to the store for the cream, or the pills


----------



## mikey (Jan 25, 2021)

Go buy some Loratidine/Aller-Clear from Costco - non-sedating and it will help. That, or scratch!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 25, 2021)

We stay far away as possible from the property thru the black fly season . Those bites take 3 months to disappear . Even the dogs hate them . Little bistards .


----------



## Aukai (Jan 25, 2021)

Great to know for next time, it may be heat labile. I did a hot soak in the shower, and the itch seems much less right now. 
The pasture flies are more lovable than that, you keep em.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 25, 2021)

Well I hope the itch for tooling doesn't go away with it Mike !  Something will be coming to Hawaiii real soon .


----------



## Aukai (Jan 25, 2021)

Awesome


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 25, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I'll come over on one condition Mike . I'll bring my Upper New York black flies with me . They'll take take care of those pesky centipedes in a heartbeat .



how many do you want, we also have shad flies and some pretty aggressive mosquitoes, I can throw in, flat rate box??


----------



## rwm (Jan 25, 2021)

I didn't even know there were biting centipedes?!
R


----------



## savarin (Jan 25, 2021)

Centipedes? pthhh, pop over to Oz for some really cool bugs  
My hates are sand flies, cant see them, dont feel them biting, once the itching starts it continues for ever (or so it seems)
I scratch and scratch and scratch till they bleed then pour isopropl over them which hurts like hell but take the brain numbing itch away for a few mins.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 25, 2021)

Aukai said:


> It's all fun....I got bit Friday night on the left knee, tore the bed apart could not find the critter. Saturday night I got lit up 2 more times. I woke up to the bite on my left hand, but it seems it got my right index finger too. I have been suffering with terrible itchiness even with creams, and the sum b!tch was less than 2" long. A baby centipede that met it's demise, but already did it's damage.....


Keep an eye on those bites. I heard that centipede bites can be nasty. Watch for long term effects.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 25, 2021)

savarin said:


> Centipedes? pthhh, pop over to Oz for some really cool bugs
> My hates are sand flies, cant see them, dont feel them biting, once the itching starts it continues for ever (or so it seems)
> I scratch and scratch and scratch till they bleed then pour isopropl over them which hurts like hell but take the brain numbing itch away for a few mins.



Witch Hazel is what we used


----------



## Reddinr (Jan 25, 2021)

Centipedes freak me out.  And I didn't even know they bit like that...  Get some ointment on that!

I remember in Maine we had our pests but nothing that would do that much damage.  We had several orders of magnitude in volume from "no see ums" and black flies to mosquitoes to deer flies to horse flies to moose flies.  Seemed like it was always a bad bug season for one or more of those.  As a kid we used to go out and hunt moose flies with wiffle-ball bats (not kidding!).  The moose flies were the size of a small bumble bee and boy they bit hard.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 25, 2021)

Skeeters are a MAJOR pain here in the summer I'm gonna put up some swallow nest boxes around the place to help battle them.
Hoping to find a good supply of skeeter fish to plant in the irrigation ditches on my place when the water gates are opened...


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 25, 2021)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Skeeters are a MAJOR pain here in the summer I'm gonna put up some swallow nest boxes around the place to help battle them.
> Hoping to find a good supply of skeeter fish to plant in the irrigation ditches on my place when the water gates are opened...


You want bat boxes.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 25, 2021)

Bats aren't too plentiful in these parts, but not a bad idea...........


----------



## Aukai (Jan 25, 2021)

We have our mosquitos too, they're not ridable like yours though. One of the side effects of this now is, if I feel something touch me, or a hair follicle grows I'm looking for creatures.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 25, 2021)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Bats aren't too plentiful in these parts, but not a bad idea...........


I see that we are on opposite sides of our continent. 
Love your avatar, btw.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 25, 2021)

Aukai said:


> We have our mosquitos too, they're not ridable like yours though. One of the side effects of this now is, if I feel something touch me, or a hair follicle grows I'm looking for creatures.


I call that the heebi jeebies.


----------



## mikey (Jan 25, 2021)

rwm said:


> I didn't even know there were biting centipedes?!
> R



We have some BIG ones over here. Average ones are about 6" long but I have seen them in the 10-12" range. Those are scary but the real aggressive ones are the variant that has a green head; they are aggressive and will actually go after you if confronted. The little suckers are fast, too! I do not kill anything if I can help it but if it bites me, its dead.

When they bite, the part swells fast! I've been bitten several times and it isn't that much fun.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks Shooty, I love the reality of it


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 25, 2021)

<cancellingticketstohawaii/>


----------



## aliva (Jan 25, 2021)

Try this oil balm kills itching. I use it for psoriasis works great, Just keep some on hand for the future
Amazon.com: White Flower External Analgesic Balm Oil 20ml/ 0.676fl Oz, Authentic US Version (2 Pack): Health & Personal Care


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 25, 2021)

OUCH that looks like it hurts.

I got a nice young skeeter during the past Wisconsin hunting season. A little small but tasty when grilled.


----------



## mikey (Jan 25, 2021)

I have scorpions living in my garage. They are known as a Lesser Brown Scorpion and average about 2" long. The biggest one I have found was about 4" long, and I found him right after he stung me. Felt like someone shot my hand with a bullet. Pain, swelling and redness but it lasted only a few days and was gone. 

Now I look before I put my hand on a rafter. I don't kill these guys because they are beneficial by eating bugs that I don't want in my home but I am very aware they are there. 

So, Hawaii has centipedes and scorpions on land and sharks in the water but other than that, nothing really dangerous critter-wise. What kills most folks here is stupidity.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 25, 2021)

Brown recluse, you don't want to be finding one of those by mistake.


----------



## mikey (Jan 25, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Brown recluse, you don't want to be finding one of those by mistake.




Haven't seen one in Hawaii Kai, although I know they are here.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 25, 2021)

mikey said:


> What kills most folks here is stupidity.



like a lava wading pool??


----------



## savarin (Jan 25, 2021)

dont get started on spiders


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 25, 2021)

I think in Savarin's country everything wants to kill you.   It is just a question of if it is big enough to do so.

It is an interesting place, our world.   Here, it is cold enough to freeze to death but no bugs.  Come summer, we have enough mosquitos to kill a horse.  Oh, and horse flies too.
And Bald Faced hornets, also known as the Spawn of Satan with wings.


----------



## mikey (Jan 25, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> like a lava wading pool??



That would do it. Or drowning, falling off cliffs, hypothermia while hiking with no survival gear, or doing 160 mph at night on the freeway or ...


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 25, 2021)

mikey said:


> I have scorpions living in my garage. They are known as a Lesser Brown Scorpion and average about 2" long. The biggest one I have found was about 4" long, and I found him right after he stung me. Felt like someone shot my hand with a bullet. Pain, swelling and redness but it lasted only a few days and was gone.
> 
> Now I look before I put my hand on a rafter. I don't kill these guys because they are beneficial by eating bugs that I don't want in my home but I am very aware they are there.
> 
> So, Hawaii has centipedes and scorpions on land and sharks in the water but other than that, nothing really dangerous critter-wise. What kills most folks here is stupidity.


I stepped on a scorpion when I lived in Arizona. The people who say it's like a bee sting haven't ever been stung by either, I could tell that sucker wanted to kill me when my tongue started going numb....

John


----------



## mikey (Jan 26, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> I stepped on a scorpion when I lived in Arizona. The people who say it's like a bee sting haven't ever been stung by either, I could tell that sucker wanted to kill me when my tongue started going numb....
> 
> John



Yeah, you have to experience it to know what it feels like. The closest I can compare it to is getting stung by a Yellow Jacket or some other venomous wasp. Its like a sudden, shocking, immediate pain that is out of proportion to the way it is delivered. Venom is some serious stuff! Sorry you got nailed - I'm sure it wasn't fun for you.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 26, 2021)

7milesup said:


> I think in Savarin's country everything wants to kill you.   It is just a question of if it is big enough to do so.
> 
> It is an interesting place, our world.   Here, it is cold enough to freeze to death but no bugs.  Come summer, we have enough mosquitos to kill a horse.  Oh, and horse flies too.
> And Bald Faced hornets, also known as the Spawn of Satan with wings.


when i was 7 i would hit bald faced hornets with my crocks. they didnt sting me but i got stung while using a hacksaw on the pinkie finger.


----------



## savarin (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## savarin (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 26, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> when i was 7 i would hit bald faced hornets with my crocks. they didnt sting me but i got stung while using a hacksaw on the pinkie finger.


I cant resist, I have to ask, Why were you using a hacksaw on your pinky finger??????


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 26, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> I cant resist, I have to ask, Why were you using a hacksaw on your pinky finger??????


I got sung there and instinctively hit the hornet with the hack saw.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 26, 2021)

mikey said:


> I have scorpions living in my garage. They are known as a Lesser Brown Scorpion and average about 2" long. The biggest one I have found was about 4" long, and I found him right after he stung me. Felt like someone shot my hand with a bullet. Pain, swelling and redness but it lasted only a few days and was gone.
> 
> Now I look before I put my hand on a rafter. I don't kill these guys because they are beneficial by eating bugs that I don't want in my home but I am very aware they are there.
> 
> So, Hawaii has centipedes and scorpions on land and sharks in the water but other than that, nothing really dangerous critter-wise. What kills most folks here is stupidity.


I've read that  the scorpions  to stay away from are the yellowish ones with small pincers/thick tails, but as a rule I stay away from any type of scorpions, if I ever see one!
Luckily up here in Canada the extreme cold weather kills (almost) all insects who dare to hang around to find out , but I'm sure seeing  scorpions would give me the scare of a life time.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 26, 2021)

Rub it with pineapple juice........that’s a local fruit, right??


----------



## mikey (Jan 26, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> Rub it with pineapple juice........that’s a local fruit, right??


Not sure pineapple would do anything for a scorpion or centipede sting but urine works for Man-O-War stings. I have no problem finding people to **** on me if I get stung!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jan 26, 2021)

My good ol uncle used to say the best way to deal with finger pain was to soak it in cider...............


----------



## aliva (Jan 26, 2021)

I spent time in Saudi Arabia years ago We usually shot vipers before they got into our beds.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank goodness Hawaii has no snakes like that, we have a Hawaiian snake that looks like an earth worm, I think is likes ants.


----------



## savarin (Jan 26, 2021)

Some years ago a friend of mine had a Taipan chase him into his house. He used a shotgun on it.
Another was driving to work from his property in a landrover when he ran over a large Eastern brown snake, he only hit it on the tail, it reared up and bit him on the elbow, he just got to the hospital as he was passing out.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 26, 2021)

That's a big negatory, on me moving there


----------



## savarin (Jan 26, 2021)

I must admit when we first moved here I wouldnt go out in the garden at night without wearing high wellington boots. (after a good shaking out)
Now? very blase about it.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 26, 2021)

I've been to both Australia and Hawaii, would gladly live in either place if the right circumstances came about. Of course it's difficult to think about leaving Northern California but we do have mountain lions here....


----------



## Riverlandrobo (Jan 27, 2021)

Your lucky that didnt go down your trousers and bite you or you would be going to the doctor to get medication to take away the pain but Leave the SIZE.......I'm bad.....sorry mike....LOL


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2021)

Check out that moon tonight !!! Hope you get to see it over there on the islands .


----------



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

It's only scattered clouds so it's a possibility  2-3 hrs to go yet though.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2021)

Aukai said:


> 2-3 hrs to go yet though.


That's much more bettery than 10


----------



## hotrats (Jan 28, 2021)

Was eating at a restaurant in Vung Tau Vietnam a few years ago. Took some photos of the tanks of live fish, shrimp, lobsters. This plastic bowl, with 3-4 snakes was sitting on the floor, middle of restaurant. Had a net covering it, with a opening in the middle. As I was taking a pic, a employee came over, asked if I wanted him to hold a snake
 up for a pic. I nodded ok. He picked one up by the tail. It was close, and moving about, so i took a step back to get the snake in the frame, snapped a couple pics. Thought later to look up and see what kind of snake. Was a bit surprised to see "Banded Sea Krait", with a rather potent venom. I've learned to be a bit more circumspect.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

You can see the flatness of the tail for swimming, my hair still stood up....


----------



## Aukai (Jan 28, 2021)

Dave that's till dark, I'm 5hrs out for work....


----------



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2021)

Yup the moon was purty tonight....


----------



## savarin (Jan 29, 2021)

What was so special about the moon?
Just wondering.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 29, 2021)

Big bright full moon !


----------



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2021)

70* weather, and clear skies.....


----------



## savarin (Jan 29, 2021)

Much better to look at the moon from the sliver to 3/4 full, you can see more detail on the terminator.
A simple 10x50 binocular, lay back in a deck chair and start staring checking it all out.
Every night a bit more  detail will be visible.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 29, 2021)

That was known as the Wolf Moon.
The Wolf Moon is always the first full moon of the new year.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 29, 2021)

I did not know that


----------



## brino (Jan 29, 2021)

....it makes want to listen to werewolf by the five man electrical band!

-brino


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 1, 2021)

I like Warren Zevon Werewolves of London "gonna get a big bowl of beef chowmein".


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 3, 2021)

brino said:


> ....it makes want to listen to werewolf by the five man electrical band!
> 
> -brino


I'd forgotten about these guys, classic.


----------

